# Donald Duck Bike Cleaned Up From Ml



## jungleterry (May 9, 2016)

Hello ,really happy with how well the donald duck bike cleaned up.Only had to do a few touch ups here and there to make it as nice as are Hopalong.The horn and light work as they should.Just want to thank Scott for letting us have the opportunity to own this one . Now we are working on getting a Gene Autry 20 inch as well .Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Evans200 (May 9, 2016)

If you score the Gene Autry, all that's left is

 the Colson Pony (if any exist)


----------



## Evans200 (May 9, 2016)

If you score the Gene Autry, all that's left isView attachment 315471 the Colson Pony (if any exist)


----------



## jungleterry (May 10, 2016)

Yes I have seen ads for that pony bike . Not sure if we can find one . We did find a Gene Autry 20 inch all original paint bike so going to look for a blanket and holster set . Have a fellow making one up at this time but cool to find a original set for sure .


----------



## tech549 (May 10, 2016)

that looks great terry nice work!


----------



## Awhipple (May 10, 2016)

Turned out great! Awesome bike!


----------



## jungleterry (May 14, 2016)

Thank you very much , really loving  these character bikes


----------



## OhioJones (May 15, 2016)

Knocked it outta the park!


----------

